# Record-breaking vessel in Mersey (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

The biggest ship ever to enter the River Mersey is due to sail into the Port of Liverpool, says shipping shipping officials.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*BW Bauhinia*

Seems like the BBC are up to their old tricks in naming ships in the news (shades of ''Napoli'' instead of ''MSC Napoli''). Believe that the ship they refer to as ''Bauhinia'' is really the ''BW Bauhinia'', 158,569 grt and 301,019 dwt.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

It is The BW Bauhinia, I watched her passing 12 Quays at around 14.45, she is HUGE!
A hawk trainer from RAF Valley flew down the river and passed her port side a good 10 metres below the bridge.
An amazing sight. 
Pat


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Dont know when she is leaving but boy am I glad I am not driving her -- Storm 10 just been forecast for Irish Sea and around here - another Riverdance - imagine trying to break her up on the beach at New Brighton - hammer and chisel job.

Chris.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

I remember one whopper going aground across the river from Tranmere after she left the terminal in a force six Souwesterly.
The pilot was Malcolm Thornton, who later became Sir Malcolm and was a local MP. this would be in the early 1970's


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

Yes I remember that one Pat, she went aground on the Cast Iron Shore just below The Holy Land. What grey matter I have left suggests it was 1974, them cells may well have let me down again.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Cutsplice,
Sounds about right, I was driving a drydock crane in Lairds at the time and had a birds eye view of the whole sorry episode. I wish now I had taken some photographs.
Pat


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

She left today 17.01.09 pic taken from New Brighton @ 1145hrs - should be fun in the Irish Sea this afternoon - Storm 10 to Severe 11 forecast.

Chris.


----------



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

Some more pictures here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/liverpool/content/image_galleries/09_bw_bauhinia_gallery.shtml


----------

